# Sheep Villagers!



## deleted (Jun 21, 2020)

Personally, I think the sheep villagers had, for lack of a better term, a “glow up” in NH. They seem fluffier and somehow cuter. I also love the sweaters/shirts. I’m happy that they’re no longer restricted to scarves (although this might be an unpopular opinion). 

I wasn’t a huge sheep fan in NL for one reason or another. In PC they started to grow on me because I played the game with my mom a lot and she loved them. Stella especially grew on me so much that I got her in my NL town via this site. 

Then one day I was debating on ether or not I should have Stella on my NH island too. As I looked through a list of all AC sheep, I saw their new look. Then I saw Eunice and thought, “Oh, she’s cute. Maybe I’ll look for her too.”




Soon after that someone here offered to sell her to me and I jumped on it. Eunice is now my favorite villager. I love her dark navy fluff and contrasting bright orange/yellow horns. Her little face and single curl are just so cute to me. I always smile when I see her walking around my island. 

How do you feel about the sheep? Would you/do you have one or more on your island? I have two: Eunice and Willow. I’m considering a third, Curlos. I love them and I think that there should be more of them.


----------



## Dando (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, finally a post about the sheeps! I have Vesta and I love her, but I'm maybe exchanging her for either Eunice or Stella. I'm not sure. I'm getting Baabara soon, although I like Willow too. And I'm considering Curlos too, idk


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't have any and since my lineup of residents is complete, I'm not planning on getting any. A second island with all sheep (and maybe a few dogs to guard them) would be great, though! My favorites are Pietro, Vesta and Muffy. Willow (that face!) and Stella are super cute as well.
Weirdly enough, in the beginning I didn't like them at all, now I love them


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jun 21, 2020)

The sheep are my favorite! I’m planning on having four of them on my island (would consider a sheep only island if there actually was one for each personality). Stella is my all-time favorite villager, and I fell in love when I first met her in pocket camp! <3 Her house is going to be next to mine c:


----------



## deleted (Jun 21, 2020)

ForeverSoaring said:


> The sheep are my favorite! I’m planning on having four of them on my island (would consider a sheep only island if there actually was one for each personality). Stella is my all-time favorite villager, and I fell in love when I first met her in pocket camp! <3 Her house is going to be next to mine c:



We need more sheep!! Look at how many cats there are! No one can tell me there are enough sheep. There are not. We need a lazy sheep, another jock sheep, some more sisterly sheep, and more peppy sheep.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jun 21, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> We need more sheep!! Look at how many cats there are! No one can tell me there are enough sheep. There are not. We need a lazy sheep, another jock sheep, some more sisterly sheep, and more peppy sheep.


Yes!! And a cranky!


----------



## deleted (Jun 21, 2020)

Dando said:


> Yes, finally a post about the sheeps! I have Vesta and I love her, but I'm maybe exchanging her for either Eunice or Stella. I'm not sure. I'm getting Baabara soon, although I like Willow too. And I'm considering Curlos too, idk



I love Vesta. I would get her if it didn’t throw off the personality balance on my island (which is already messed up). I would have to get rid of June or EUNICE which I just can’t do.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



ForeverSoaring said:


> Yes!! And a cranky!



Whoa, so many personalities are lacking or missing with the sheep. I’m tempted to draw some OCs... I can’t draw, though. Buckle up, Nintendo.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 21, 2020)

I really like the sheep villagers. I’ve been considering replacing Lucky with Dom. I love Lucky, but I have his amiibo. I was also told no from the person I share an Island with when I suggested Dizzy to go so he stays. They Also really want Pietro, So I might have to get over my dislike for clowns. I had Wendy for a little while and she’s cute. I don’t understand the watermelon shirt when she has such a winter themed house though. I’d also really like for Nintendo to bring back Etoile, she’s my favorite.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (Jun 21, 2020)

I have Dom and Baabara atm, and I love it how they were jumpers now, it looks like its squashed all their fluffyness <3


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 21, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> We need more sheep!! Look at how many cats there are! No one can tell me there are enough sheep. There are not. We need a lazy sheep, another jock sheep, some more sisterly sheep, and more peppy sheep.


Yessss, can we get more sheeps in the missing personalities please! I love sheeps. I currently only have one sheep on my island though and that's Dom. He is my ultimate favorite villager of all time and I am never letting him go!....well maybe to let him get his real house that he deserves lol. I am really hesistant in letting him go though even if it is for a brief amount of time. I am afraid that I will miss him too much. He even surprised me a few days ago with his framed photo ❤ in short, sheeps are precious! Everyone should give them a chance lolol :c


----------



## Loriii (Jun 21, 2020)

Dom, Willow,  Muffy and Stella are cute but I only have space for Dom. I don't like a lot of jock villagers and he is probably the only one I could stand seeing in my island for a long time.


----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 21, 2020)

I have Dom and I consider him a dreamie so I’m going to keep him forever. I love his design so much and don’t mind his jock personality. The sheep villagers are some of my favourites, even though Dom is my very ever sheep villager in the games. I really wish they brought back Étoile in NH as I would’ve loved her to lived on my island as she fits the theme.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 21, 2020)

I have Dom, Pietro and Vesta and will keep all of them. I'd love to have more Sheep, but can't part with my non sheep villagers, because I love them too much.


----------



## marshallows (Jun 21, 2020)

my first ever sheep villager is dom! he's the only sheep that i've fallen for. this cutie and his facial expressions really won over my heart. i even went against my own rule of not having more than one jock (bc one is already enough, jfc i don't wanna hear about muscles and working out all day) on my island. teddy was my designated jock but i had to make room and invite dom onto my island and it's honestly one of the best decision i've made.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

i currently don’t have any sheep and am not planning on having one - they’re not my favourite but they’re still cute!


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 21, 2020)

I think the sheep are super cute! It'd be cool to have some on my island, but all my plots are taken sadly.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 21, 2020)

marshallows said:


> my first ever sheep villager is dom! he's the only sheep that i've fallen for. this cutie and his facial expressions really won over my heart. i even went against my own rule of not having more than one jock (bc one is already enough, jfc i don't wanna hear about muscles and working out all day) on my island. teddy was my designated jock but i had to make room and invite dom onto my island and it's honestly one of the best decision i've made.


I am a big fan of Dom's facial expressions too    He's so cute and funny at the same time haha. Dom is totally working his way into everyone's heart


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 21, 2020)

I have Muffy and Dom on my island and I intend to keep them! I think the sheep villagers in general are pretty cool but I want to limit myself to 2 per species at most


----------



## Magus (Jun 21, 2020)

At the beginning I didn't particularly wanted one, even if I always found them cute.
I was thinking Pietro was cool and unique, and Muffy was in my NL town so I liked her but that's all.

BUT, recently I began being obsessed with Vesta, I encountered her on a mystery island a long time ago but didn't took her because I had other Normal dreamies in mind but I regret it, a lot.
I like the strange and simple design of her face, that she's inspired by the Goddess of home and family and that's she looks like the night sky.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 21, 2020)

I have Willow at the moment on my island, however, I will let her go once she want to move out. I hope to get either Pietro or Dom at some point, so I would have a sheep villager again.


----------



## AmyK (Jun 21, 2020)

Although I don’t know what my island will look like in the future, I voted for the first option because I definitely like sheep villagers a lot and also the idea of having one! I currently have Wendy on my island and gotta say that I find her color scheme pretty cute. I’m also a big fan of Vesta and Stella, but there are so many adorable normals in the game that I’d have a hard time settling for a favorite at all. Willow is super awesome too, I’ve had her in my New Leaf town for quite some time and really enjoyed her company. And we don’t even have to talk about Pietro. Sheep rock!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't have any Sheep villagers in New Horizons, and don't intend to acquire any because I have my 10 villagers already picked out and all of them tie into a specific theme that none of the Sheep fit. I like the Sheep well enough, they have a nice model, and Pietro is one of my absolute favorite villagers of any species in the series. I will say, though, that I did prefer the scarves instead of the shirts. It looked better and showcased their wool more, which helped make them stand out more.


----------



## Anblick (Jun 21, 2020)

I love the sheep so much <3 I'm  a total goth myself so of course Muffy is my girl foreverrrr! I completely love Vesta too, she is so freaking cute. Frita was one of my NL villagers as well and I feel like she has a personality pretty close to my own, haha!! Sheep are so freaking adorbs and I wish there were more of them, I didn't want my island to just be all the same folks from my NL town but I also don't have any of the amiibos for the sheep I'd really want besides Muffy and Frita and there are so few of them!


----------



## river (Jun 21, 2020)

finally some love for Eunice! she was my absolute favorite when I played City Folk as a kid, she is so cute. And I actually love that her house in NH is a laundromat, so I'd really like to have her on my island some day.

I do think that the sheep villagers are slightly underrated. I mean, we have Pietro, Dom and Stella who've been getting a lot of attention recently, but there's also Baarbara, Vesta and Timbra who are all beautiful and Curlos who has the coolest house. And this might be a bit controversial but I also like that they wear shirts now instead of the scarfs from the other games


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 21, 2020)

None of these options fit me. I don't have any sheep, I don't want any sheep because none are my dreamies, but I don't dislike them.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 21, 2020)

Honestly I preferred the sheep villagers look in new leaf over new horizons. The way the shirts are makes them look like they are being squished:/ although I am glad that they get to wear shirts now! But the scarves were cute too. My favourite sheep villager is Vesta, she was in my first ever new leaf town and she’s just always been a favourite of mine. I have Frita as a starting villager since I just reset my island and she’s pretty cool too, little hamburger sheep


----------



## Eevees (Jun 21, 2020)

I adore sheep villagers!


----------



## Opal (Jun 21, 2020)

I didnt vote because none of those options work for me. I have 3 and I'm keeping one of them only (pietro). I might get Frita later tho.


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 21, 2020)

I have Pietro and Dom both dreamies. Both adorable.... both never getting off this island! Mwhahah!


----------



## daisyy (Jun 21, 2020)

wow i feel like this is such an unpopular opinion, i saw so many anti-sheep posts in the beginning. i think the new design makes them look a bit stuffed in their shirts, prefer the scarf look, but they are cuute!
except curlos. sorry man, you were my forced smug and i am so happy you're gone now.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jun 21, 2020)

I never have any sheep villagers until NH, where Dom is my starter jock villager. Probably an unpopular opinion, but I like the way Dom wear the clothes because it kinda fit his dialogue. He mentioned he wear small sized clothes to show his big muscles...and it is definitely both hilarious and adorable. He is my adorable goofball and I will never let him leave.


----------



## Piggleton (Jun 21, 2020)

The sheep are all super cute (except cashmere has a face only a mother could love) I personally don’t have room for any of them right now but if dom were to appear on an island he will be coming home with me! He has what seems the be the largest variety of emotions!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 21, 2020)

Not particularly a fan of sheep but I do like willow!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Uhm... I have 9. I would have 10 but,

lookin at you Judy.

That said sheep are my absolute favorite animal and I get a big dumb grin everytime I boot my game up and see them all walking around.


----------



## 0orchid (Jun 21, 2020)

I love them!!! I have Pietro and Dom right now but I used to have Willow. She was lovely and adorable but didn't fit my color scheme. I love Pietro but am also not sure about him on my island because of his color palette so I'm still trying to decide on him. I have his amiibo anyway so if I have him move out and miss him too much he can come back


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 21, 2020)

I like sheep villagers! Their design is cute and if I came across one one on a mystery island I would probably get them. That being said, I don’t have a sheep villager! I focused on getting most of my dreamies first, so atm I don’t have any sheep villagers.


----------



## Spunki (Jun 21, 2020)

I was originally planning to go with Cherry, but I ended up taking Muffy and now I’m so attached to her, that she might stay forever. I also really like Willow, which was my original Dreamie, but I feel that a lot of clothes on sheep really feel super tight. I kinda miss the scarfs. I would have loved both options.

There are not a lot of Sheep’s I hate or dislike. They are fine for me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yeah, the Sheep villagers are nice in my book.

Pietro is alright. I may not be afraid of clowns, but he's alright to say the least.
Frita is so unique I wish I had her in my island, but I only want one food related villager and that's Ketchup.
Muffy I try to like, but I never can no matter how hard I try.
Stella looks great, but not the kind of normal i'd be going for.
Hey, Vesta is cute, but I wouldn't want her.
And so is Willow, again, wouldn't want her.
And then there's Dom. "He's dead" (Props to you if you get the reference) I cannot like him, i'm sorry. Have you noticed he's been treated like Snom? Not just because of their name similarities.

You can call me insane, but I have a soft spot for Cashmere. I actually like her a lot, and I'm so glad I found her today on a mystery island as the first ticket. Such a majestic beast she is.


----------



## Magus (Jun 21, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Uhm... I have 9. I would have 10 but,
> 
> lookin at you Judy.
> 
> That said sheep are my absolute favorite animal and I get a big dumb grin everytime I boot my game up and see them all walking around.


You know what I think about this, JUDY IS AN INSULT TO YOUR ISLAND


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Magus said:


> You know what I think about this, JUDY IS AN INSULT TO YOUR ISLAND


Honestly she is.

She will probably be moving if she pings me again. In place of Muffy or Baabara. [Probably muffy cause she so cute ;~; ]


----------



## Magus (Jun 21, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Honestly she is.
> 
> She will probably be moving if she pings me again. In place of Muffy or Baabara. (Probably muffy cause she so cute ;~


You need this Godess :






(But I like Muffy too   )


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

If I take Vesta I'll have 3 Normals, Stella and Eunice being my other two. 

Same if I take Baabara, 3 snoots. 

So Muffy seems to be my best bet as I LOVE Uchis and Frita could use a friend~


----------



## AquaMarie (Jun 21, 2020)

The only sheep I really liked or noticed prior to NH were Muffy and Etoile. But now I'm borderline obsessed with them!  I feel like I miss the scarves, but certain sheep I love in sweaters more, especially Stella. 

My favorite sheep right now are Stella, Wendy and Willow, but Eunice and Curlos are nice too. I think everything about Baabara is so lovely,  except her eyes...i just can't seem to get past them. They almost seem...sewn shut to me,  eek.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2020)

I like some of the sheep villagers, they are really cute and fluffy, but I don't plan on having any either!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 21, 2020)

timbra was in my NL town, and I loved her,  but then she moved and then I reset and now _muffy_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes sheep! Come on everyone they are so floofy :0 
I want to hug Willow because that's how floofy she looks.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 21, 2020)

One of my least favorite species for sure!


----------



## deleted (Jun 21, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, the Sheep villagers are nice in my book.
> 
> Pietro is alright. I may not be afraid of clowns, but he's alright to say the least.
> Frita is so unique I wish I had her in my island, but I only want one food related villager and that's Ketchup.
> ...



I did get the reference. I’m also not a fan of Dom. Honestly, I find his design boring. He’s just a white sheep with pinkish skin and anime eyes. I’ve posted this in the “Unpopular Opinions” thread before. I’m glad that Nintendo added a sheep, but since Étoile was taken away it didn’t really add to NH sheep numbers. I wish Dom was more interesting.


----------



## Asarena (Jun 21, 2020)

I like the sheep a lot. Eunice was one of my favorite villagers back in the GameCube game, and I also really like Willow, Pietro, Timbra, Stella, Frita, and Baabara. Muffy has been growing on me as well lately.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 21, 2020)

I already mentioned in another thread, but Wendy just moved to my town - I hadn't planned to get her but came across her on a mystery island - and I love her! She seems to be out and about around town more than some of my other villagers and every time I see her it makes me happy and often I take a photo!

There should be an option for "one, and I want more!" Because now I want Eunice as well!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2020)

ra_mry said:


> I did get the reference. I’m also not a fan of Dom. Honestly, I find his design boring. He’s just a white sheep with pinkish skin and anime eyes. I’ve posted this in the “Unpopular Opinions” thread before. I’m glad that Nintendo added a sheep, but since Étoile was taken away it didn’t really add to NH sheep numbers. I wish Dom was more interesting.


Oh yeah! I forgot about Étoile. If she was brought back i'd probably take her.


----------



## MartijnE (Jun 21, 2020)

Sheeps!


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 21, 2020)

I love them all. I had Muffy in New Leaf and have Willow and Dom on my island. I'm definitely keeping Dom, don't know about Willow since I have other snooty favourites. I'm not gonna be happy when/if I let her go though.


----------



## deleted (Jun 21, 2020)

Magus said:


> You need this Godess :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am very tempted to mess up my personality balance even more just so I can have Vesta. I love her, but I already have two normals, two peppy, and two lazy. Hm...


----------



## nyx~ (Jun 21, 2020)

I have Pietro and Dom and I absolutely love them. I love the creepiness that surrounds Pietro and he's so unique. Dom's eyes always make me laugh and he's just so adorable although I don't get why he's a jock when he's so cute.


----------



## AquaMarie (Jun 21, 2020)

I keep thinking about the sheep today because of this thread, lol.  After posting I actually met Timbra at my campsite and she's great as well!

Someone mentioned how a sheep only island would be cute if there were enough to cover all personalities.  Then I started thinking about how it would be cute if someone had 8 sheep and then a lazy and a cranky dog. iirc those are the only two personalities that don't have sheep?  The dogs could be sheep dogs with the cranky trying to teach the young lazy pup, lol.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 21, 2020)

My only sheep in New Horizons is Dom Giovanni but I have some good sheepie Amiibo cards so that might change.Frita,Curlos and Pietro are my other wooly favorites.


----------



## shion (Jun 21, 2020)

i don't have any but i would trade my kidney for miss muffy

i love a goth icon


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2020)

I have Curlos on my island right now. I'm not sure if I want to keep him or not. He's nice but there's other smug villagers I like better.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I have Curlos on my island right now. I'm not sure if I want to keep him or not. He's nice but there's other smug villagers I like better.


He used to be the only Cranky sheep. Idk why they changed him to Smug. :C


----------



## Dio (Jun 21, 2020)

i plan to get stella at some point she seems very cute 

I forgot i had Dom what


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> He used to be the only Cranky sheep. Idk why they changed him to Smug. :C


I guess because it was a new personality and they needed villagers to fill the slot. Though I agree changing villager personalities should be avoided. It hasn't happened to any of my favorite villagers but I would be kind of annoyed it did.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 21, 2020)

Where's the option for "I'm a fan of some sheep but don't have any"?  I like Etoile, Vesta, and Dom a lot.  If we had more than 10 spots I'm 99% sure I'd get Dom.  For now though, I don't have any sheep.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 21, 2020)

Woohoo sheep! I had 8 in New Leaf, a full pocket camp of sheep, and I have 4 currently in NH. I had 6, but I don't love their new skinny look, so I'm leaving them for the older games. Vesta is a permanent resident however! First favorite villager ever


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Woohoo sheep! I had 8 in New Leaf, a full pocket camp of sheep, and I have 4 currently in NH. I had 6, but I don't love their new skinny look, so I'm leaving them for the older games. Vesta is a permanent resident however! First favorite villager ever


I do quite miss their fatness. They looked so classy in scarves and big fluff. Still love the NH look tho~ they are just squishing all their wool down trying to conform to animal society.


----------



## deleted (Jun 21, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Woohoo sheep! I had 8 in New Leaf, a full pocket camp of sheep, and I have 4 currently in NH. I had 6, but I don't love their new skinny look, so I'm leaving them for the older games. Vesta is a permanent resident however! First favorite villager ever



I want Eunice in pocket camp


----------



## brangein (Jun 22, 2020)

Loving me some Pietro and Dom


----------



## Rosch (Jun 22, 2020)

I was never a fan of sheep villagers. I just dislike their design just because. I don't know why. Must be the scarves. But NH changed that. They look a lot more adorable and I am finally okay with having one.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 22, 2020)

*Sheep looked better with scarfs instead of shirts!*

Haha. Really, though, sheep are cool.
Don't have any, but I working on getting Muffy.
I'm starting to grow towards Pietro.
Willow's pretty cute.
I think I like Stella, not sure.
I like Timbra's eyes.
Vesta's interesting lookin.


----------



## SimplyLuna (Jun 22, 2020)

I had Vesta as part of my initial starting 5 and I adore her. She is the most sweetest! She was like the mom of my island and all the other villagers would rave about her cooking and would be over her home visiting her every so often I would pop in.
Sadly I had to let her go as I had to rotate other villagers in and she had a starter home that i was not to fond of. 
Debating on whether to bring her back but I already have 2 normals that i love as well. Had 3 at one point and the dialogue got to be too repetitive.


----------



## Magus (Jun 22, 2020)

SimplyLuna said:


> I had Vesta as part of my initial starting 5 and I adore her. She is the most sweetest! She was like the mom of my island and all the other villagers would rave about her cooking and would be over her home visiting her every so often I would pop in.
> Sadly I had to let her go as I had to rotate other villagers in and she had a starter home that i was not to fond of.
> Debating on whether to bring her back but I already have 2 normals that i love as well. Had 3 at one point and the dialogue got to be too repetitive.


Wow after reading this she definitely needs to come back


----------



## SimplyLuna (Jun 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> Wow after reading this she definitely needs to come back


I sometimes hoped I would bump into her while villager hunting but sadly nothing so far. I feel many people are scared of her due to her look but she is a precious bean.
Now that I have reminisced about her, it makes me want to consider having her back in my line up. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Magus (Jun 22, 2020)

SimplyLuna said:


> I sometimes hoped I would bump into her while villager hunting but sadly nothing so far. I feel many people are scared of her due to her look but she is a precious bean.
> Now that I have reminisced about her, it makes me want to consider having her back in my line up. Decisions, decisions.


She's literally inspired by Vesta the roman Goddess of family, so reading about her being a mother for everyone on your island almost brought me to tears


----------



## OLoveLy (Jun 22, 2020)

I have the brave sheep Dom, in my town. And he's one of the favorite villager of my little sister, so I keep him for her and start to like him too.  He is so cute !


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

SimplyLuna said:


> I sometimes hoped I would bump into her while villager hunting but sadly nothing so far. I feel many people are scared of her due to her look but she is a precious bean.
> Now that I have reminisced about her, it makes me want to consider having her back in my line up. Decisions, decisions.


do ittt.


----------



## SimplyLuna (Jun 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> She's literally inspired by Vesta the roman Goddess of family, so reading about her being a mother for everyone on your island almost brought me to tears


Oh wow that's an awesome fun fact! Now it all makes sense!! haha
I see that you are searching for her. I hope you give her a chance if you ever come by her. She won't disappoint!!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> do ittt.


Peer pressure @_@
I will have to think about who to kick. I have grown attached to the ones I have. Why cant Nintendo let us have a few more!! T~T


----------



## Magus (Jun 22, 2020)

SimplyLuna said:


> Oh wow that's an awesome fun fact! Now it all makes sense!! haha
> I see that you are searching for her. I hope you give her a chance if you ever come by her. She won't disappoint!!


I will !


----------



## deleted (Jun 22, 2020)

SimplyLuna said:


> I sometimes hoped I would bump into her while villager hunting but sadly nothing so far. I feel many people are scared of her due to her look but she is a precious bean.
> Now that I have reminisced about her, it makes me want to consider having her back in my line up. Decisions, decisions.



I really want Vesta but I already have two normals: Eunice and June. It’s hard!!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 23, 2020)

Just one...Dom! I’ve kept him for a while now!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2020)

I have none, but I have had a couple in NL.

Muffy and Eunice are sweethearts.


----------



## amylsp (Jun 23, 2020)

I almost always have a sheep villager in my AC towns. My favorites are Pietro, Muffy and Wendy. Love the sheeps!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2020)

The only sheep villagers I like are Etoile and Willow. ^^;


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

Corrie said:


> The only sheep villagers I like are Etoile and Willow. ^^;


I see. Only into the SUPREME cuties.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> I see. Only into the SUPREME cuties.


Yeah haha. I'm picky when it comes to cute things. XP


----------



## Megannn_ (Jun 23, 2020)

I've had a few in the past but now I have Dom and he's not going anywhere<3
Love him.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh, I forgot about Etoile!
I had her in NL.

She's awesome.


----------



## Megannn_ (Jun 23, 2020)

Because of this thread I googled all the sheep villagers and I now have a new dreamie... Willow is so freaking cute !! <33
I don't know how I've never seen her before !


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

bo-peep!


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2020)

marshallows said:


> my first ever sheep villager is dom! he's the only sheep that i've fallen for. this cutie and his facial expressions really won over my heart. i even went against my own rule of not having more than one jock (bc one is already enough, jfc i don't wanna hear about muscles and working out all day) on my island. teddy was my designated jock but i had to make room and invite dom onto my island and it's honestly one of the best decision i've made.


Saaaame. Dom (my starter) and Stinky are forever on my island! He has won me over on sheep, but now I’m remincising on when I had Baabara in past games and I’d love to invite her to my island. So many cute sheep so few housing plots


----------



## Hsn97 (Jun 23, 2020)

I love the sheep. I currently only have Willow but I’d love to have just a whole town full of sheep. Other than Dom and Cashmere. They freak me out.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

@Jules Baabara is much nicer in this game. I miss when she was a jerk. Honestly Snooties now are so over the top polite and well mannered I barely recognize them. For ref.

I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









She was a tough cookie in the past but an absolute sweetheart once you befriended her.


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2020)

we were robbed of this homie tho


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jun 23, 2020)

So I have Muffy. I have her in new leaf and I like her visually, but I feel in this game, what the uchi villagers say doesn’t Mach what she looks like so I’m torn. It’s weird seeing a goth lolita using a lot of slang words


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> @Jules Baabara is much nice in this game. I miss when she was a jerk. Honestly Snooties now are so over the top polite and well mannered I barely recognize them. For ref.
> 
> I
> 
> ...


Preaching to the choir. I found an emulator that could play animal crossing e+ translated and baabara was even more brutal on that game and I LOVE IT


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

Jules said:


> View attachment 277605
> we were robbed of this homie tho


F


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 23, 2020)

I don't have any sheep on my island but I've been thinking about getting Eunice the only thing stopping me is her ugly house interior.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 23, 2020)

Curlos and Pietro have always been my favourite sheep villagers <3

Étoile is also very adorable, her starry pastel design is so pretty!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

helloxcutiee said:


> I don't have any sheep on my island but I've been thinking about getting Eunice the only thing stopping me is her ugly house interior.


Okay but our girl Eunice is doing the island a public service. Someone has to wash the clothes and I for one will not wash Doms sweaty shirts after his daily zoomies.

She's so kind she doesn't even have a bed. She just sleeps in one of the dryers.


----------



## aloherna (Jun 23, 2020)

I think Willow is the cutest sheep but other than her I can’t see myself having sheep. I use to have Wendy in my island and I didn’t like her.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 23, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Okay but our girl Eunice is doing the island a public service. Someone has to wash the clothes and I for one will not wash Doms sweaty shirts after his daily zoomies.
> 
> She's so kind she doesn't even have a bed. She just sleeps in one of the dryers.


How does she fit in there with all that floof?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> How does she fit in there with all that floof?


Not well. You see? Suffers in the name of supplying the island with clean clothes   Eunice is a saint


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 23, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> Not well. You see? Suffers in the name of supplying the island with clean clothes   Eunice is a saint


Awww she’s the best


----------



## Globes216 (Jun 23, 2020)

The sheep are my favourite species along with frogs and goats so I love practically all of them! I currently have Willow but I love Vesta, Stella, Curlos and Baabara too. I think they look great in NH


----------



## kazaf (Jun 23, 2020)

Previously I wouldn't consider a sheep because they all looked a bit weird without a neck. Lols. But Dom really suits a sheep look because he's white and minimal.


----------



## deleted (Jun 23, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> I love the sheep. I currently only have Willow but I’d love to have just a whole town full of sheep. Other than Dom and Cashmere. They freak me out.



Yeah, I’m not a fan of them either. I love sheep but not all of them are winners lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



Weiss Schnee said:


> Not well. You see? Suffers in the name of supplying the island with clean clothes   Eunice is a saint



I like to think that she has a bed but she hides it when she’s not using it to save space, just like how some villagers only get a crafting table out when they’re using it.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't really want any sheep villagers living on my island but I think Willow and Muffy are super cute !


----------



## lilis (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheep's are cute with one caveat, their clothes stretches!! It was so hard to find good cloth for Vesta when I had her T.T


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 24, 2020)

I love the sheep in NH. I've had Pietro since he was my first campsite villager. I only wanted one of each species but I've really struggled to find an uchi I like apart from Muffy so I've got her moving in now! Planning to keep both.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 24, 2020)

The first island on my last hunt was Willow and I was really tempted to take her. She's pretty and I love snooties. I wish that she wasn't the first one of the day otherwise I would have grabbed her. I want to have one of the sheep eventually and see if I like them when they are on my island. I'm eying Eunice or Vesta right now.


----------



## nananc (Jun 24, 2020)

I have Willow. Wasn't into sheep before, and moved out Curlos - did not like him. But I felt so terrible for getting rid of him that when I saw Willow on a mystery island, I took her in. Somehow, she just got cuter and cuter with time.


----------



## AstralFirework (Jun 24, 2020)

I have Dom, and it surprised me to find out that he's actually a very popular villager to have. He's okay as a villager, nothing special, but he has showed no signs of moving out, so I guess he's here to stay. I wish I could get rid of Chops, though - he's driving me mental.


----------



## Nami (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm on a mission to get Dom. I just love his eyes and facial expressions loool. I like the other sheep too.


----------



## Larsi (Jun 24, 2020)

I got Stella. I really wanted a sheep on my island and she was the first one. Tbh there are only a few that I like so I was lucky to find her  And yes she I'm keeping her for a long time. Maybe forever, but that's a promise I can't make her


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 24, 2020)

I think their clothes don't fit them correctly, sadly. And to be honest, none of them is very... you know. Except Willow, maybe.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 26, 2020)

I really toyed with having all sheep. I love sheep.
Right now I have Muffy and Dom.
I had Barbara and Eunice for a quick minute.
If Pietro ever shows up im getting him to be BFFs with Marcel.

Vesta is my favorite character. I'm still hunting. Will I keep three sheep? Yes. Yes I will. Fluffy babies.

Right now its great because Muffy and Dom seem to think they are going to go kick butt and take names. Not as a team. Just separately with pure sheep force of will.


----------

